# Braid ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Braid ???


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

when I switched to conventional...thankfully...I got away from braid....my brother switched out to backcountry. on his spinners...a great mono.....not like years ago the mono is just as good...distance just about the same....maybe a small lost......braid is also very expensive..I still have braid on my small spinner.....I don't use it very much, so that's ok....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BPReeds said:


> when I switched to conventional...thankfully...I got away from braid....my brother switched out to backcountry. on his spinners...a great mono.....not like years ago the mono is just as good...distance just about the same....maybe a small lost......braid is also very expensive..I still have braid on my small spinner.....I don't use it very much, so that's ok....


I, too, tried Braid and found that it was not for me. 

Tight Lines !


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I think it was more useful a few years back before they came out with all of the new mono.....some people still love it.....it can be a real mess surf fishing with 3 or 4 rods when you get a crossed line or two.....


----------

